# where is the speedometer sensor located?



## hageali (Dec 10, 2010)

mk3 golf 1.8L....


HELP!!

thank you


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

in the trans where the cable used to be.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't mean this to sound picky, but I think the word "on" or the phrase "mounted on" would be a lot better in this case than using the word "in". Most people would understand things the way you said it but if the OP does not know the location in the first place, giving the impression that it is "in" the transmission just might be sacry.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

see the drivers side inner CV joint? its basically right in front of that.. its got a little horse shoe shaped clamp holding it in the transmission. pull the wire off the top of it, take the little screw out, and then pull the whole sensor straight up out of the transmission. be careful, dont want to lose the gear off the end of it. they are a B!TC# to get back out..


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

The three wire one is the VSS (vehicle speed sensor) and the two wire is the reverse lights switch


----------

